
Show HN: DataFire Interactive Tutorial – Build and Share Dataflows - bbrennan
https://datafire.io/dataflow?tutorial=true#/Code
======
persona
Like this? [https://zapier.com/multi-step-zaps/](https://zapier.com/multi-
step-zaps/)

